# SpinPro leaf trimmer ?



## bwanabud (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody try one of these ?

I have a lot of trim to deal with :bong:  , they look slick....any draw backs ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2011)

I can certainly see the benefits if you have alot of bud to trim.  However, I just wouldn't really feel comfortable turning my buds over to a mechanical trimmer.  Many commercial growers in Cali hire people to trim rather than using mechanical trimmers--that tells me something.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2011)

yep..tells me something too.....


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 14, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I can certainly see the benefits if you have alot of bud to trim. However, I just wouldn't really feel comfortable turning my buds over to a mechanical trimmer. Many commercial growers in Cali hire people to trim rather than using mechanical trimmers--that tells me something.


 
True, reminds me of the New Jack City flic.....all the fine ladies standing in a room chopping and weighing :hubba: 

Problem: finding people to do the cleaning (that won't nark, or want a full benefit package)  

I'm just wondering how good of a job the spinners do ? All Growers with heavy weight, can't possibly do it by hand ? I about went blind last year


----------



## gypsydog (Jun 14, 2011)

I used one last summer for outdoor harvest. It worked well to do all the small buds.  One thing you gotta trim as soon as u chop them down. Also you have to pull off all the big fan leaves cut the bud off the stem then into the machine.  We hung all the big buds and trimmed them by hand.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2011)

I have looked at those myself and there are several different types. I think the automatic one wouldn't be good for a small grower as they could over or under trim (I would think). I saw one that I intend to buy in a couple of months that is like a table with the blades beneath a top lid. yu can sit up to 4 people around it and manually feed and turn buds and let the cutting be done by the machine rather than manually working scissors and getting cramps in the hands. all of the leaf falls into a bag that is suspended beneath the trimmer. I think this trimmer is made by the same company (Trimpro)


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm looking at the SpinPro & TrimPro......does 2 oz. in 40 seconds. It's on utube too.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 14, 2011)

Someone I know very well, had one last harvest.  He grows monster plants and it saved him a bunch of time.  He said you had to do the trim right after you cut the plant down, when the leaves have not wilted, it takes longer if the leaves wilt.  Also you trim the shade leaves by hand before putting in the drum.

On the flip side, he sold it right after harvesting, for the same price he paid.  It was pricey.  He said he would not be growing that many plants in the future. I think he regrets it now, the same amount of plants are in his garden right now.

Good luck to you, let us know how it works out.


----------



## backroad90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Do u knoe anybody from florida on here


----------



## backroad90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Where Florida people at


----------



## Roddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a friend who used one, buds looked like they were scalped compared to same plant buds trimmed by hand. Musta lost a lot of bud in the trim. He is now using ladies to trim, sold the unit!


----------



## kaotik (Jun 14, 2011)

i dunno bout the spinpro. just looks so hokey and cheap to me.

i've used gas and electric trimming machines (trimpro xl) before.. loved it (when cropping other people's stuff  )  makes cropping such easy work.

saying that though.. those growers have now stopped using them, as the quality doesn't look as good. (and it knocks trichs off.. but the hash that surrounds the edges of that thing.. wow   )


thats the problem.. yeah it knocks some leaves off much quicker.. but you still have to touch it up after, and you'll probably lose trichs too (more-so for the engine ones than the spinpro)

another thing is the un-powered ones where you have to crank a wheel at the top.. man, how old do you think that's gonna get?
yeah you wont be cutting with scissors, but i think spinning the thing over and over would bug me more than scissor grip hands.. then i have to go back and touch it up too? 
no thanks.

really i think the best way is the old fashioned way; some smoke, some friends, some tunes.. and just giv'er.


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 14, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Someone I know very well, had one last harvest. He grows monster plants and it saved him a bunch of time. He said you had to do the trim right after you cut the plant down, when the leaves have not wilted, it takes longer if the leaves wilt. Also you trim the shade leaves by hand before putting in the drum.
> 
> On the flip side, he sold it right after harvesting, for the same price he paid. It was pricey. He said he would not be growing that many plants in the future. I think he regrets it now, the same amount of plants are in his garden right now.
> 
> Good luck to you, let us know how it works out.


 
I was hoping for a milti-quote   but:

I'll let ya know how she works, plan on using it right after chopping season. It got to save time, as long as it doesn't tear up the buds.


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Had a friend who used one, buds looked like they were scalped compared to same plant buds trimmed by hand. Musta lost a lot of bud in the trim.* He is now using ladies to trim,* sold the unit!


 
Point me to the ladies, and I'll give them a try


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 14, 2011)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i dunno bout the spinpro. just looks so hokey and cheap to me.
> 
> i've used gas and electric trimming machines (trimpro xl) before.. loved it (when cropping other people's stuff  ) makes cropping such easy work.
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to buy the manual version....then hook my cordless drill to the top...let her spin :hubba:


----------



## woodydude (Jun 14, 2011)

I had an injury to my hand (another stoned when using tools thing) at my last harvest so it was difficult for me to use scissors so I just plucked the leaves off by hand and it was the fastest I have ever trimmed. OK, I was only doing 6 oz but I had it all trimmed and hanging to dry in no time at all. (I didnt time myself! LOL)
I saw a Dutch guy in holland doing it this way and he was so fast & accurate he made a machine look pointless.
W


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2011)

If I am trimming buds for myself, I don't trim a lot off of it anyway because all of those little sugar coated leaves smoke just as good as any. all the fan leaves I would chop and dump and maybe any larger sugar leaves that might get in the way. But if I am selling my crop then I will trim them better as some peeps don't like as much leaf as I do. I am hoping to gather enough shake this harvest to start making some nice hash, sooo that table-ish looking trimmer I saw in High times mag I think will be handy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2011)

i have used the spin pro---same idea as a lettuce washer---except---there is a metal rod to pulverize your bud and little rubber fingers that push it around---still needed some fine tune trimming after it came out---pretty much making you do the same job twice---IMO---total waste of time and money


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 17, 2011)

It seems like the wire screen system, would prohibit tearing up the buds. Only the long leaves sticking thru would get cut.

Well, have to try it to know for sure.


----------



## thomjarl (Sep 23, 2011)

If you are going for a manual trimmer I would go for the original, no knock-off like spinpro. Here's the original:
hxxp://webhydro.com/manual-flower-trimmer.html[/url]


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 23, 2011)

thomjarl said:
			
		

> If you are going for a manual trimmer I would go for the original, no knock-off like spinpro. Here's the original:




live links to outside sites are not allowed here.


i love my hydrofarm precision pruners, not automatic but i trimmed 3 plants in less than 2 hours with little to no fatigue on my hands.
hxxp://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-HGPP400-Precision-Straight-Pruner/dp/B0012BU8YO


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 19, 2011)

Thought I'd get back with a review of the SpinPro trimmer. After extensive use this fall, worked great for me 

I trimmed all the big leaves off first, then tossed in trimmer...does a real nice job, saved a ton of time. I trimmed all of mine wet, straight off the plant. It did kinda snag up the bottom of the stems a bit, but some minimal clean up....looked great. It didn't effect my trichs at all, but big huge buds should probably be done by hand.

The unit worked flawlessly, had 1 rubber finger come loose....but it may not have been inserted correctly from the start. I bought the big unit, could trim about 2oz. at a time. At the end, you get a big pile of chopped suger leaves...makes great hash.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 19, 2011)

do you have pics of trimmed bud? grow shop down the road rents em $50 a day. def gunna rent it to see & if i like it he'll put it towards the purchase. im pretty particular about my trim so we shall see


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 19, 2011)

Doc....I'll work some up for you, will post them tomorrow tho....the girls need some loving now  

It's worth it, if ya have ALOT of trimming....but I'd just buy it, wouldn't want to take the rental back with trichs on it....and get busted.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review *bwanabud*


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 19, 2011)

cool thx for throwing some pics up when you get a chance. how much is alot, couple lbs? no worry on getting busted w/ it as im in a med state & there is a charge if its not shiny new.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 20, 2011)

Doc, the "justified amount" of a lot, would depend on your ability to keep up with the girls getting cut down. In my case, I couldn't keep up with the product coming in :hubba:  You can always get helpers, but that can lead to other problems. 

I would rent one once, and see if the investment fits your needs(I paid bout $500 US). The rubber fingers are a pain to clean up, I use 98% ISO, or acetone....but wear gloves, the stuff is not good for you. I also made a fitting for a drill attachment, so no hand cranking was needed.

Last year, I casually kept a time study of trimming quantities. It took 2 peeps, 2 hrs. to trim 4 oz.

So:2 peeps x 2 hrs. = 4 oz or *1 oz. per man hr.*.
With the trimmer: 1 man x 2 minutes = 2 oz. or *60 oz. per man hr.*

Huge time difference in production, purely based on your needs. I have no affiliation with the company, just reporting my findings. The time savings was unbelievable, left more time for relaxation and enjoyment of the nuggets :icon_smile: 

Once again, if you have big sweet cola's for personal use....just hand trim. But if buried in hanging plants....SpinPro baby  

I'll load up some pics today, got some xmas shopping to do


----------

